# Birmingham Reptile Enthusiasts Night!



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

Come down to Birmingham Reptile Enthisiasts Night! 
On the first Wednesday of every month, there will be a meeting in the upstairs meeting room of; 

Hall Green Library
1221 Stratford Road
Hall Green
Birmingham
West Midlands
B28 9AD

Come along and have a chat, put names to faces, share stories/experiences, have your questions answered, meet some animals, bring your own animals to show off and just have a good time!

This is not a club, there is no membership or commitments, it's just a monthly meet where everyone is welecome to come along and have a good time.
It has also been decided that the first meeting will be free entry instead of the usual £2, so come along for a chat and some light refreshments.

please also find us on facebook! Birmingham Reptile Enthusiasts Night - Attractions/Things to do | Facebook like the page to keep up to date with all the goings on at the monthly meetings : victory:

any questions, do feel free to PM me or text or call either Arthur or John on the numbers above.

cheers

Oisín : victory:


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

Want to add that all animals are welcome, but please only bring animals that you can be responsible for and use common sense (e.g. dont bring any sick animals or animals that you cant control) : victory:


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

The other threads have vanished mate? :-s


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

johnc79 said:


> The other threads have vanished mate? :-s


yeah, i think they were removed. probably something to do with them not being in the right section, but it wont get as many views here :devil: i've put it in my sig now anyway : victory:


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

i do hope we get a good turn out....


----------



## stu_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn my OH for working til 9
It would be nice to get out to a local meeting, i take it the first one is wednesday 7th?
If i don't happen to be working away on the 8th and need mom to baby sit that nigght i'll see if she can do the 7th instead and come along : victory:


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

stu_ said:


> Damn my OH for working til 9
> It would be nice to get out to a local meeting, i take it the first one is wednesday 7th?
> If i don't happen to be working away on the 8th and need mom to baby sit that nigght i'll see if she can do the 7th instead and come along : victory:


try and come along mate! should be really good :2thumb:


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Hopefully coming this wednesday


----------

